# Box 66



## fig (May 10, 2021)

I had to try quite a few gain/leakage combinations before striking tone gold with this one. I have no idea if it sounds similar to the original circuit...
...but frankly I don't care because it sounds exactly like I want it to. 😁

I put it in front of the Boneyard Compressor and it lit up. It cleans up nice and various guitar volume / level combos produce growl to grit.

I'll try to add some sound samples. I've been meaning to do that on these build reports anyway.

Tested with a Peak DCA55
Q1 - NKT275 = hFE 60 / Ic .096
Q2 = AC124S hFE 87 / Ic .169

This is my first attempt with any artwork, and definitely my first experience with acrylic paint. It was fun, but some refinement is sorely needed...

...maybe I'll label some control labels next? That's crazy talk.


----------



## music6000 (May 10, 2021)

Looks Good!


----------



## Barry (May 10, 2021)

looks great!


----------



## caiofilipini (May 10, 2021)

Looks great indeed! Looking forward to the sound samples.

What's in Q1?


----------



## JamieJ (May 11, 2021)

I love the acrylic. Looks amazing inside too. Good job.


----------



## finebyfine (May 11, 2021)

Looks awesome! Enclosure is way cool! Love those to-5 transistor sockets, I just picked some up myself.


----------



## fig (May 11, 2021)

caiofilipini said:


> Looks great indeed! Looking forward to the sound samples.
> 
> What's in Q1?


I had to look  It's an NKT275. Thanks for reminding me to list that!


----------



## chongmagic (May 11, 2021)

Looks great!


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (May 11, 2021)

music6000 said:


> Looks Good!


Looks good to me too.  Props for using _real _transistor sockets.


----------



## Feral Feline (May 11, 2021)

Looks fab, fig!

Speaking of sockets
Where do you get your little hockey-pucks from?

I've been trying to find the tiny ones for ages, as the regulation NHL ones are too big.


----------



## fig (May 12, 2021)

Feral Feline said:


> Looks fab, fig!
> 
> Speaking of sockets
> Where do you get your little hockey-pucks from?
> ...


Thanks!

I get them from GuitarPCB (just ordered more thanks for the reminder). I use them habitually, mostly because I tinker with transistor gains and leakage, but a lot of times they cost more than the transistor!

They are for TO-3, but work well with TO-1....and work _okay_ with TO-18 packages. For TO-92 (inline) , I have been searching for a better alternative than those snappy SIL-ly sockets. I agree with @music6000 on the use of those (but I do still use them).


----------



## Robert (May 12, 2021)

917-93-103-41-005000 Mill-Max | Mouser
					

917-93-103-41-005000 Mill-Max IC & Component Sockets TO-5 3PIN datasheet, inventory, & pricing.




					www.mouser.com


----------



## fig (May 12, 2021)

Or TO-5


----------



## caiofilipini (May 12, 2021)

Smallbear also has them sometimes (I bought from them before), but it seems to be out of stock at the moment:









						TO-5 Transistor Socket, Mill-Max
					

Small Bear Electronics DIY Parts




					smallbear-electronics.mybigcommerce.com


----------



## Feral Feline (May 12, 2021)

Robert said:


> 917-93-103-41-005000 Mill-Max | Mouser
> 
> 
> 917-93-103-41-005000 Mill-Max IC & Component Sockets TO-5 3PIN datasheet, inventory, & pricing.
> ...



That works for me! Thanks!

@fig — Barry stopped overseas-shipping of anything bulky (rotary switches, pre-bond wire etc), due to changes in USPS fee-structure.

I order from Small Bear sparingly as possible, the shipping charges absolutely kill all desire for the tempting little trinkets in the bear-cave.


For the inline transistor sockets, have you tried clipping 6-pin IC sockets in half?







Or do you consider them no better than SIP-sockets?


----------



## fig (May 12, 2021)

_@Feral Feline _
Oh, that stinks..but makes sense. 

I haven't tried that. I think if it were the spring type it would be secure...great thinking....I should look into getting one of them brain thingys one day! Until then, glad I am here amongst bonafide owners of said thingy.

Forgot to mention...I also socket in case I need to rob Peter and pay Paul. I toasted a OC140 the other day. Not a big deal, but this one was already matched to my BB build....so...I try to keep my Ge gains and leakages on a list, and I had one close enough in another build to use until I find another match (or fry this one too...it does have a rather distinct odor).


----------



## Feral Feline (May 12, 2021)

Spring ^ ?

I find them less secure than the friction-fit ones. I've never had a problem with SIP-sockets either for that matter. 
Whatever works, the DIY mantra...

The worst thing about the springers is the flimsy little solder-legs, I feel like if I so much as breath on one it'll knock it clear off the board I'm working on.


If you find a good deal on brain-thingy, get two if you can — we can go halvers.


----------



## fig (May 12, 2021)

Feral Feline said:


> If you find a good deal on brain-thingy, get two if you can — we can go halvers.


mmm...a whole hemisphere


----------



## finebyfine (May 12, 2021)

fig said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I get them from GuitarPCB (just ordered more thanks for the reminder). I use them habitually, mostly because I tinker with transistor gains and leakage, but a lot of times they cost more than the transistor!
> 
> They are for TO-3, but work well with TO-1....and work _okay_ with TO-18 packages. For TO-92 (inline) , I have been searching for a better alternative than those snappy SIL-ly sockets. I agree with @music6000 on the use of those (but I do still use them).



I’ve never had any luck getting them to work with smaller to-18 footprints and hate trying to get 3 loose sip pins to stay straight. Which is why I went full over the top and just ordered these custom pcbs and am gonna jam unhoused ic pins into them:





Depending on the lead thickness you can use 3 pin female pin headers for to-92s: https://www.taydaelectronics.com/3-pin-2-54-mm-single-row-female-pin-header.html. Works great with to-220s. I’ve also started using them with right angle header pins on sot-23 smd breakout boards.

For keeping individual SIP sockets tidier I've also used matching double ended male header pins with one end placed into a breadboard and the other into the footprint but it's a little over the top sometimes even for me.


----------



## fig (May 12, 2021)

Feral Feline said:


> I find them less secure than the friction-fit ones. I've never had a problem with SIP-sockets either for that matter.
> Whatever works, the DIY mantra...
> 
> The worst thing about the springers is the flimsy little solder-legs, I feel like if I so much as breath on one it'll knock it clear off the board I'm working on.


Yeah, those. Agreed, the leads stink...but in a pull apart comparison...they win over the others (at least with that J201).


----------



## fig (May 12, 2021)

finebyfine said:


> you can use 3 pin female pin headers for to-92s:


I think I have some of those too. I'll check tomorrow..thanks!


----------



## finebyfine (May 12, 2021)

fig said:


> I think I have some of those too. I'll check tomorrow..thanks!


Np! The journey for the best transistor sockets rages on


----------



## Feral Feline (May 13, 2021)

fig said:


> Yeah, those. Agreed, the leads stink...but in a pull apart comparison...they win over the others (at least with that J201).
> View attachment 11799



I'll give the springers another chance, for things other than ICs; besides, I've got a few to "get rid of".





finebyfine said:


> I’ve never had any luck getting them to work with smaller to-18 footprints and hate trying to get 3 loose sip pins to stay straight. Which is why I went full over the top and just ordered these custom pcbs and am gonna jam unhoused ic pins into them:
> 
> View attachment 11784
> 
> ...


Any chance of a pic of the double-ended header into breadboard, I'm having trouble with my mind's eye darkroom development.


----------



## music6000 (May 13, 2021)

Feral Feline said:


> Spring ^ ?
> 
> I find them less secure than the friction-fit ones. I've never had a problem with SIP-sockets either for that matter.
> Whatever works, the DIY mantra...
> ...


I would never use that type, Nasty!!!


----------



## finebyfine (May 13, 2021)

@Feral Feline


----------



## music6000 (May 13, 2021)

finebyfine said:


> @Feral Feline
> 
> View attachment 11804


Checkout this Build when PedalPCB started up :





						NuDrive
					

This was my 2nd PedalPCB build 12 months ago. I chose the Burst finish as the base Circuit is similar to the Eternity Burst but this has the Nu Tube in it. It has a piece of Soft Adhesive Foam between the Nu Tube & PCB to stop it from being Microphonic. It also has same Foam on the Back Plate to...




					forum.pedalpcb.com


----------



## Kroars (Jul 11, 2021)

fig said:


> I had to try quite a few gain/leakage combinations before striking tone gold with this one. I have no idea if it sounds similar to the original circuit...
> ...but frankly I don't care because it sounds exactly like I want it to. 😁
> 
> I put it in front of the Boneyard Compressor and it lit up. It cleans up nice and various guitar volume / level combos produce growl to grit.
> ...


Gorgeous! Nice work Fig!! Thinking about building a couple of these.  Got a bunch of Russian MPxx I’ve been dying to use.


----------

